

The categories were made for man, not man for the categories - tosh
http://slatestarcodex.com/2014/11/21/the-categories-were-made-for-man-not-man-for-the-categories/

======
tosh
Entertaining read if you ever had trouble with modelling type hierarchies in
OOP.

